# Funcion Between



## Alvatrox (Feb 23, 2009)

Saludos,

Alguien sabe como se llama la función between en español?

Gracias!


----------



## Greg Truby (Feb 23, 2009)

No conozco ninguna función en inglés con ese nombre, tampoco una operadora, tampoco nada en VBA. La única que conozco parecido es *RandBetween()*.


----------



## Greg Truby (Feb 23, 2009)

No tengo acceso a una versión de Excel en español. Pero según un miembro _ipex21_, el nombre será *ALEATORIO.ENTRE*. Si esto no es la función que buscaba, usted puede buscarla en el sito de ipex aquí.

Y bienvenido a MrExcel. :wink:


----------



## Alvatrox (Feb 23, 2009)

Saludos,

Tienes razon Greg, me confundi.  Ando buscando una funcion que me devuelva V o F si una variable esta entre dos valores, sabes cual podria usar?

Gracias!


----------



## Greg Truby (Feb 23, 2009)

No se necesita una función sino una fórmula.  Aquí le doy tres.  La primera sería si uno sabe cuál celda contendrá el mínimo y cuál celda contendrá el máximo.  La segunda es si no se sabe eso.  Y la tercera es para divertirnos un poco.

Excel WorkbookABCDEF1Limite InfLimite SupNmeroEntre?Entre?Entre?255055FFF355040VVV455012VVV555069FFF655065FFF755068FFF855019VVV95509VVV1055060FFF1155118VVVSheet1


----------

